# Names for my new betta.



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I got a new betta today and Im having trouble naming him.Here are some pics
















His pics don't do him justice.


If your wondering hes in my 10g with conditioned water and a heater and a cave.:-DI really need names.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not going to bash you out for getting a new betta because I believe you can cycle a fish in a tank AS LONG AS you know what you're doing. You need a test kit, and to moniter the ammonia, nitrates and nitrites levels and do water changes accordingly.

What I think you should do, *because you haven't had your water tested*, is maybe put him in a gallon of water that you get from the store, get your water tested and if everything's all good, you can put him back into the 10 gallon. That way you'll know for sure that everything is on track. I know you said that your parents had the water tested some time ago, well you still need it done because water supplies can change. What may be bad a long time ago, doesn't mean it's all fine now.

As for names, how about Ziggy, Blaze, Titan, Neptune, Cosmo?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I know.I like Blaze and Cosmo.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I tested the ph and it was 7.6:shock:!I added some ph down.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

he's beautiful!! i would name him titan!! o and i agree stongly with SaylorKennedy!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with what was already said. I like the name Flash or Cosmo for him.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Flash Gordon. Do it.
Also +1 to what SaylorKennedy said.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the name Titan :] As everyone else has said SaylorKenndey is very right and I agree with her :] Best of luck with your new betta! He's very pretty!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I can't see any of the pics that you've posted, Alienbetta1. That seems to be happening a lot lately. It's happened with a few other people, too, but I've mostly noticed it with you. :-( Weird...

Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I tested the ph and it was 7.6:shock:!I added some ph down.


 Don't alter it. Unstable pH isn't good for them and you'll stress him out. Bettas are adaptable and are fine in a range of pH.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

Cosmo is a great name IMO.

I've read somewhere that Msamaki meant fish in Egypt.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't alter the pH (have you done that before with your other fish). 7.6 is perfectly fine for bettas and adding a store bought buffer without knowing how to correctly lower the pH could lead to the death of your fish.

What are your other numbers (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wow not really sure what to write here and for me that in its self is rare..... i was under the impression that you fully understood the responsibility involved in moving forward. such as testing, cycling, etc....
i apologize for my inaccurate assumption...
sailor Kennedy wonderful post and every one great job i offering advice in this area.. i look forward to hearing from all of you again....
at this moment however i must remove myself from further discussion and i truely hope your fish does well, though in perfect honesty (with out attempting to be brutal or mean in any way) i am doubtful...
please keep in mind ladies and gentlemen that personal attacks are not acceptable and that advice given is not a required course of action... if you feel that you are becoming upset over anything in any ones posts you have the option to not read them and of course to report to a moderator or the TFK team.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

The ammonia is perfect its 00.Will the ph go down if I leave it alone?

Oh yeah I named him Buddy.=D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter. Your fish will adapt to the ph. Mine is the same as yours for all four of my fish tanks. What *will* harm a fish is a changing ph. Don't use ph up or down anymore. At all. Ever. No matter what.  

Just test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates every day while you're cycling. Good luck with Buddy.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks I will.I looking for my nitrites test kit.=DI think Buddys a marble cause hes turning a purple-ish red color and he also has blue scales!=D


Will the ph be fine for corys?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

That doesn't mean he's marbling. He's just becoming less stressed. That's usual when bettas first get a new home. Imagine being shipped in a tiny bag and forced into a cup. You'd probably be stressed, but as soon as you found an owner and got space (in this case 10 whole gallons) you'd brighten up and become happy.

Side note, when you get your cories AFTER you cycle, make sure you take Buddy out and move around the plants and cave then put the cories in and then Buddy. It will make sure Buddy doesn't try to defend "his" territory since everything has been moved around. So he'll be less likely to attack them.

If you adapt them properly to a change in pH, then yes they will be fine in your water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cories are very sensitive to their water conditions. If their water is not maintained properly then they'll die.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I thinking about getting a Pleco and when it gets big I have a 30 gallon to put it in.I might try corys though.=D By the way Scales and Tails keeps there bettas in Goldfish bowels.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

DO NOT GET A PLECO. They need more than over 100 gallons to fully grow. You can't provide for it so just forget getting one.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oops I already have one and Ive I had it for 10 years so far............I had one before that to........


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

How big of a tank do you have this pleco in?

They can grow over 2' long.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Its in the 30g with 3tetras.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Its in the 30g with 3tetras.


 
What kind of pleco are we talking about? A common pleco needs to be in a much, much bigger tank, as kennedy stated, they can grow quite long...my dad has one in his 125G tank it's about 14" long :shock:

Also, your tetras (all tetras) should be kept in groups of atleast 6. they are schooling fish and feel most comfortable when in larger groups. The more of them you have, the less stressed they will be.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

They used to be in groups of six but the others died.Its a common pleco and its a FOOT long!!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess nothing can be done about the pleco. I'm really surprised it hasn't eaten the tetras. If you can find someone with a large tank keeping Cichlids, etc it would be awesome to find him a new home.

If your going to get cories makes sure you don't get them until your tank is cycled (completely).. this means a month or more. Once again DON'T GET THEM UNTIL YOU ARE CYCLED. This is because cories are scaleless fish and are extremely sensitive to the water conditions. Putting a cory in the tank while cycling would be very very bad for the cories.


I'd also suggest getting more tetras. If one dies that is a cue to go get more. But in all honesty if 3 of your tetras died I would be looking into finding out why.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

+1 to all Jackie's advice. Get corys after your tank is cycled. Wait at LEAST a month and make sure your tank is cycled. 

You CAN walk into a fish store and walk out without a fish. It's possible. I do it all the time. Impulse control is a good skill to develop at a young age.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

On an unrelated note, facepalm FTW.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i agree strongly with everyones advice... be carful with your tank and treat it as an ecosystem in its whole.... take care of it and maintain it well...btw 1fish2fish i love the picture.. it made me laugh! i saved it to my computer


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

My tank is now cycled and I got some platies instead thanks for your help.The other tretras died of old age they where about 5 years old.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How do you know that it's cycled?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

It has alge growing and the water was already cycled from my other tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Algae growing in a tank doesn't mean it's cycled. The benificiial bacteria doesn't grow in the water, it's on the surfaces of the tank, plants gravel and decorations.So, unless you got gravel from an established tank, I'd say that it's probably not cycled.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Algae growing in a tank doesn't mean it's cycled. The benificiial bacteria doesn't grow in the water, it's on the surfaces of the tank, plants gravel and decorations.So, unless you got gravel from an established tank, I'd say that it's probably not cycled.


+1 with DQ...

a cycle needs to build beneficial bacteria on all that parts of your tank DQ mentioned, and on, mostly importantly, your filter media. 

Think of it this way, if you do the weekly 25% weekly water change, _if_ bacteria grew in your water, it would be gone with 4 weeks. your want _would_ be having to build new bacteria colonies constantly. It's for this reason that bacteria needs to seed itself on the decorations and gravel in your tank. Because when you do your weekly water change, you're not losing that bacteria.

Algae in a tank does not = a suitably established aquarium.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

DQ , Johnny, i am surprised at you two!! not only is the BB (beneficial bacteria) on the decor it is primarily in the filter.. be it a sponge with the growth on it, or a filter pad in a HOB type... you kow i am kidding but i want to be sure all the facts are out there.. after all their is no magical little water sprite that takes a 4-8 week process of establishment and completes it in a week.... unless of course you count seeding it from another tank (NOT THE WASTE WATER).......
just tossing my final two cents in sorry to address you all in such a fashion 

oh hey here is a great article to read for any one interested 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/
it is well written and offers a TON of great information


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Its not waste water and plus my tank had a spike in ammonia and it went.I also have had it set up for about 3 weeks.Its not foggy or anything.I understand the cycling.By the way how else do you tell its cycled?I now stupid question since I said I understand cycling but my book only said there whould be a spike in ammonia and to wait 3 weeks.Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's cycled when there is 0 ammonia, no more than 20 ppm of nitrates and no nitrites.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well theres 0 ammonia and I think there is 0 nitrites and like 10ppm or nitrates


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you take time and read the link from btf, you'll understand the nitrogen cycle. The ammonia you saw is from excess food and fish waste. You'll see the spike in ammoonia and then the spike in nitrites also. Please take some time on how to effectively run a cycle. After reading the link you should be able underdstand a completed cycle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oops I didn't see the link untill now thanks a ton Im reading it!By the way I think every thing that needs to be said has been so could some one lock this thread?


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i like all of what saylorkennedy said


----------

